# RMMurray ~ Breakfast Fatty ~ Mini WSM



## rmmurray (Apr 26, 2015)

BREAKFAST FATTY!













image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 26, 2015






After my son died, all of our friends kept bringing us over food for breakfast lunch and dinner. So many people brought us so much food that we have not had to cook anything in three weeks. Well this morning I was having Weber Withdrawal Syndrome and needed to get my fix. I knew that doing a breakfast fatty was going to take several hours so I teased my family by grilling potatoes onions and green peppers to go with the eggs and bacon I had on the stove. 













image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 26, 2015






After breakfast had been thoroughly enjoyed, I went to work on my breakfast fatty. I figured I could slice it up and refrigerate it and then eat it throughout the week.
She held steady 250 for two hours and then probed at 172 so I took her off. Here's the Q view, Enjoy!

Pork sausage rolled out and stuffed with egg, green peppers, onions, russet potatoes and pepper jack cheese












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 26, 2015






Bacon weave












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 26, 2015






Rolled up and ready for a 30 minute rest












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 26, 2015






Mini ready to go!












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 26, 2015






Fatty ready to go!












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 26, 2015






The mini at it's happy place












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 26, 2015


















image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 26, 2015






Probed after two hours












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 26, 2015






Resting












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 26, 2015






Q view!












image.jpg



__ rmmurray
__ Apr 26, 2015






- Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice smoke Ryan !  Hope you all are hanging in, great to see ya on here !


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 26, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice smoke Ryan !  Hope you all are hanging in, great to see ya on here !


Thank you Justin. I'm doing okay. Just trying to find my new normal. I'm lost without him, but I've still got a wife and 2 girls who need me.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 27, 2015)

RMM, Looks good sir !


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 27, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> RMM, Looks good sir !


Thank you CrazyMoon


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 27, 2015)

Great looking fatty, nice work!


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 28, 2015)

Very nice fatty Ryan! 

b


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 28, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> Great looking fatty, nice work!
> 
> :points:



Thank you for the point!



BDSkelly said:


> Very nice fatty Ryan!
> b


Thanks Brian


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 29, 2015)

Tasty looks my fatty! Nice smoke!


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 29, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looks my fatty! Nice smoke!


Thank you very much


----------



## sota d (Apr 29, 2015)

That looks absolutely delicious! Oh man, I'm hungry now. Excuse me, I gotta go find something to eat!  :-)


----------



## rmmurray (Apr 29, 2015)

Sota D said:


> That looks absolutely delicious! Oh man, I'm hungry now. Excuse me, I gotta go find something to eat!  :-)


Thanks David. I just finished off another slice 15 minutes ago. Good thing my kids turned it down... More for me!


----------



## ernesttbass (May 6, 2015)

A good fattie is hard to beat, and yours looks mighty tasty.  Thanks for posting it.


----------

